# New Drill Press



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one user review on the 12" Craftsman Drill Press


4 1/2 stars out of 5 stars


Craftsman 12 in. Drill Press
Sears item #00921914000 Mfr. model #21914

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...&subcat=Drill+Presses&vertical=TOOL&ihtoken=1

Bj 
=======


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

That is one serious looking DP. I like the turned handle on the wheel, it looks much more convenient that the old standard ones Did you modify it or did it come that way?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I did put a wood table top on it,,, the one that it comes with it is a bit small 

Plus I'm always drilling to deep 

But it a neat setup ....I still need to pickup a fly wheel to bolt it to so I can make it a floor model...just a bit more support and weight on the bottom 
The one I got in mine is off a 460 Ford eng. or a clutch plate off a D9 Cat. that's about 22" in dia.,and about 1 1/8" thick ,plus I can roll it around the shop if I need to move it.. 

Bj 







Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> That is one serious looking DP. I like the turned handle on the wheel, it looks much more convenient that the old standard ones Did you modify it or did it come that way?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking DP Bj. I can see you doing some serious drilling on it. Is the fence homemade or is it the one that came with it? BUT why are the bolts in the table, labeled BJA instead of Bj3?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

BOLTS LOL LOL ,you know I thought of you when I used them   LOL LOL I knew you would pick them up   

Bolts labeled, that's the way HD marks them,,, so they can find them in the check out counter, I'm not sure who set up the code but CAR-A for carr.bolts would be alot easyer...I don't like buying bolts from HD most the time I need to chase the threads on most of them  but any port in a storm thing..

The fence came with it but it's a bit lame and will get replaced but I wanted to show what it came with...


Bj 




Dr.Zook said:


> Great looking DP Bj. I can see you doing some serious drilling on it. Is the fence homemade or is it the one that came with it? BUT why are the bolts in the table, labeled BJA instead of Bj3?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, that's one hell of a drill press, I'll be going to the Perth wood show on Aug.10th and intend to see if they have anything like it. That's a "must have" thing, I could probably sit and just look at it. What is the diameter of the quill, it looks on the small side. I'm really disappointed that you have had it for several hours now and you haven't replaced the chuck with a keyless one. The digital readout is something to die for. The last shot with the piece of dowel looks like it's for cams, if so why is the hole going down the CENTRE?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

The 1st. thing I did is jot down the size of the quill 1.576 / 40.03 quill Bearing 2.293 / 58.24mm ..

It is a neat DP and the digital readout is neat,just chuck up the bit in the chuck drop it down on the job, hit the zero out and it tells you all you want to know.

keyless chuck,,, I have one in the box on the work bench but I wanted to show what it came with and if some one saw it they may get up in the air if they didn't get one with the DP.. 
But I think I may put a 3/4" keyless chuck on the new press, I'm going to switch over the other drill press to the 1/2" key chuck...

"dowel looks like it's for cams" it is,,,setting up the Laser cross hair lines and using it for the setup part...


Bj 









harrysin said:


> Bj, that's one hell of a drill press, I'll be going to the Perth wood show on Aug.10th and intend to see if they have anything like it. That's a "must have" thing, I could probably sit and just look at it. What is the diameter of the quill, it looks on the small side. I'm really disappointed that you have had it for several hours now and you haven't replaced the chuck with a keyless one. The digital readout is something to die for. The last shot with the piece of dowel looks like it's for cams, if so why is the hole going down the CENTRE?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought it not like you to be using a keyed chuck but you're reason for showing it is very valid. I just checked the dia. of the quills on my drill press and mill drill, they are both 52mm, about 2 1/16", does it really make any difference?


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> Bj, . . . I'm really disappointed that you have had it for several hours now and you haven't replaced the chuck with a keyless one. . . .


Am I the only person left alive who actually PREFERS a KEYED chuck?
I can count on one hand the number of times I remember having a bit slip in a keyed chuck --- since everything has gone keyless - it's a rare project I get throught without it happening at least once.
Yes -- I am sure it is at least in part user error -- 

But - all that aside- that IS definitley a FINE press -


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

My old Jet has one that's 1.815 / 46.11 mm. they are just like candy bars at one time you could get a big candy bar for 25 cents but now they are 1.oo ea. same thing but just less for your money..  and getting smaller all the time ..

Bj 




harrysin said:


> I thought it not like you to be using a keyed chuck but you're reason for showing it is very valid. I just checked the dia. of the quills on my drill press and mill drill, they are both 52mm, about 2 1/16", does it really make any difference?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

The key type are unsafe  it so easy for someone to forget to pull it out, many of the new key types are spring loaded just because of that..

The keyless are real hard to miss place the key  plus they are quick and work just as good if not better, most try and over crank the key type down and that can make some scrap iron real quick..
Most don't know what the 3 holes are for in a drill chuck .. 

Bj 




Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Am I the only person left alive who actually PREFERS a KEYED chuck?
> I can count on one hand the number of times I remember having a bit slip in a keyed chuck --- since everything has gone keyless - it's a rare project I get throught without it happening at least once.
> Yes -- I am sure it is at least in part user error --
> 
> But - all that aside- that IS definitley a FINE press -


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

How right you are about all three holes being used. As for keyless ones, they have definitely improved over the years, some of the early ones did have a habit of letting the drill bit slip but I haven't had that happen for ones I bought in the last few years.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Cowboy
> The key type are unsafe  it so easy for some one to forget to pull it out. . . Most don't know what the 3 holes are for in a drill chuck ..
> Bj


I guess that is part of my 'problem'  
I was actually _taught_ proper and safe use of the tool when I was a kid -
by my grandad on an old steel hand drill.
My dad and granddad had both used them for years and still had all their body parts. So the idea of them being unsafe or of not taking out the key never occured to me.
I keep forgetting a couple of generations have come along since then that weren't raised that way.

Which of course brings us back to the real Murphy's Law and the importance of designs that allow as few wrong choices as possible. 
I don't deny - _in that light in particular -_ that keyless is a good idea -- I've just personally had better luck with keyed.

Guess my bad luck with keyless has been just my bad luck - 
Or just a skill I have yet to learn - But I'm working on it


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

I'm sure you have seen someone used a hand drill and put the key in the chuck and then just touch the switch and it's off like a chicken with it's head chop off..  and rapping the cord up...in the auto mode ...

That's why many of the new battery type drills are keyless  it also it's saves elec.black tape, you don't need to tape the key to the cord once the plastic key holder breaks... 

Bj


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . . I'm sure you have seen someone used a hand drill and put the key in the chuck and then just touch the switch and it's off like a chicken with it's head chop off...


To be perfectly honest -- no -- I haven't.
But YES I can see how someone _could_ -- I have certainly done my share of equally careless things -- and have the scars to prove it.

And yes -- I agree that a design that accomplishes the job - while refusing to allow people to make careless mistakes like that - is a good one.
Like I said - my preference for keyed chucks is purely a personal one based on my own experience (and habit).
Since keyed chucks are becoming as rare as automobiles with manual transmissions 
-- I admit it would behoove me to get used to keyless and improve my skill in that area.

Sign me - not converted - but convinced.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

" Sign me - not converted - but convinced " = LOL LOL LOL hahahaha

How many cordless drills do you have ?,,,how many have keys ???

I have over 12, I think and not one of them has a key type chuck ..

Take it that back I have some in a box (10 or so with the chargers) of the old type from M. the blue green ones ,you know the ones I mean with the dead battery ( 9 volt & 12 volt) ,that is always dead when you need it..

Bj 




Drugstore Cowboy said:


> To be perfectly honest -- no -- I haven't.
> But YES I can see how someone _could_ -- I have certainly done my share of equally careless things -- and have the scars to prove it.
> 
> And yes -- I agree that a design that accomplishes the job - while refusing to allow people to make careless mistakes like that - is a good one.
> ...


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> . . .
> " Sign me - not converted - but convinced " = LOL LOL LOL hahahaha
> How many cordless drills do you have ?,,,how many have keys ???
> I have over 12, I think and not one of them has a key type chuck ..


Sounds like we are crossing wires somewhere -
If it's my fault let me clarify --

I _never_ said that keyless chucks were _not_ the wave of the present and the future. In fact I said the _opposite_ -
- I acknowledged that _keyed chucks_ are getting _rare_.

I _never_ even said they were a _bad idea_ -
- again - I said just the _opposite_ --
I acknowledged that if they prevent the user from making the error of leaving the key in the chuck and injuring themselves -- then that was a _good thing_.

That is what I meant by not converted but convinced -
I am totally convinced they are here to stay - and I am even convinced that there is good reasoning behind them. But I am not converted to LIKING them.
In my own purely subjective experience I find I got a lot less bit slippage using a key. I also use a lot of wire wheels -- and I scratched my fingers a lot less using a key. 

I just prefer them -did NOT mean to start a debate and definitely- _not trying to convince anyone else they should prefer them_ - 
--just asked if anyone else did -- and so far the answer here is - no
which is all I was curious about.

You asked if I had ever seen anyone start a hand drill with a key in the chuck - and I gave an honest answer - no - I havent. If I had - then I might more readily agree with the idea of them being unsafe. But I never have so I've never worried about it.

As for how many drills I own -- only two --
one corded - one cordless -- never had any need for more than that at one time.
I suppose I've owned maybe 10 in my whole life -- I tend to use one til it dies.
And yes they both have _keyless_ chucks -- which goes to show that I dont dislike them enough to replace at least the wired one with a key.
I never said I didn't use them -- just that I preferred a key -
I hope I can be forgiven for that flaw in my character -- 

SHEESH --
I used to hang out with a bunch of Baptist preachers -- and I thought THEY loved taking sides and finding things to debate about - 
Some of you guys would put them to shame  
But I still love it here -- and hope I am still welcome.


And whatever chuck you use -- I still think thats a GREAT Drill press -
- WISH I could afford one like it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy

I think that's what this great forum is all about,,, get all the view points from all 
Then move forward...

" and hope I am still welcome" ALWAYS ! ! ! !   It's a open forum  



Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Bob on the new DP. That's a good looking machine. Wish they had that one last year when I bought mine. It's night and day difference between this new model and mine for another 40.00 at regular price. The old model isn't anywhere as nice as this one... not even close. Enjoy it Bob!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Glad to see you got back safe.. 

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I bet you have a box full of keyed chucks that you have replaced with keyless ones, if so why not send them to Cowboy for the cost of transport,then everyone will be happy!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well.... my drills are a combination of keyed and key less. The DP I have is keyless and I much prefer my old keyed chuck on the drill press. Seems like I can't get a bit locked up well in it. Bigger bits don't stay in real well... and the damn chuck falls out all the time. I hate my DP... loved my old 15 inch Craftsman. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"chuck falls out all the time" = this can be tricky sometimes,,,to keep them in place....I know you know this but try it,, 1st. remove the chuck asm. wipe it down , get all the oil off of it and the socket it fits into, All the oil,,,,check it for any marks, if you see any steel wool them clean, then dry fit the chuck, it should stay in place if you just push it in the socket,,, if not check again, once it just fits just right, open the chuck to the max get a block of wood and a 2lb.hammer and with one sharp blow set it in place...


Bj 





challagan said:


> Well.... my drills are a combination of keyed and key less. The DP I have is keyless and I much prefer my old keyed chuck on the drill press. Seems like I can't get a bit locked up well in it. Bigger bits don't stay in real well... and the damn chuck falls out all the time. I hate my DP... loved my old 15 inch Craftsman.
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks BJ, been thru that process 3 times on this one. My 20 year old 15 inch I did that when it was new and never had to do it again. Bastard, I have the warranty on it I should just have them get me a new chuck for it yah think?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

It may be in error,,, but have them give you both parts to the chuck asm...
the chuck and the harbor,,,,

try it one more time take the key and drive out the harbor and take a good look at it, they must be a good match...

Here's a quick way to test it for fit, take both parts push the harbor into the chuck, if you can turn it by hand you may have a bad part,,,then with just light tap on the wood work bench try it one more time if it moves at all replace it... 

Bj 




challagan said:


> Thanks BJ, been thru that process 3 times on this one. My 20 year old 15 inch I did that when it was new and never had to do it again. Bastard, I have the warranty on it I should just have them get me a new chuck for it yah think?
> 
> Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> . . . then everyone will be happy!


I'm not unhappy --
As fat burned out old men go  
Actually I think it's _humorous_ in its own way how how a simple question
'does anyone else like keyed chucks' can spark such earnest discussion of why I _shouldn't_ like them.

This evangelistic zeal on all sides is is one of the things that makes this such an interesting forum.

Another thing that makes me smile is how all of a sudden things we have done for generations are declared -- unsafe --
To hear people talk -- its a miracle those of us that rode bicycles without helmets -- swung on swings with wooden seats - drank water out of the water hose instead of buying it in bottles - and used keyed chucks  managed to live to tell about it.

I tend to see irony and humor in odd places -- and sometimes I comment on it when I shouldnt - but it takes a LOT to make me upset or unhappy.
Life is too short.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I will try that Bj, thanks! Seems to happen most when I drill pen blanks... Pisses me off! 

Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

challagan said:


> . . . I much prefer my old keyed chuck on the drill press. . . .


Thanks for letting me know I'm not totally alone in this opiinion.
Thats all I was curious about.


----------

